
The Beef Programming Language - fanf2
http://beeflang.org/
======
TeaDude
Impressed so far. I like all the memory debugging stuff without all the
irritating handholdy solutions commonly used such as garbage collectors and
just not being able to work with raw pointers in general.

With all the focus on runtime compilation and the deliberately stripped pre-
processor, I wonder if we could get something like JAI where you can run code
at compile time.... (Code that can be selectively omitted from the actual
final binary)

------
zadkey
I tried this about 1 month and half ago.

It was interesting, but there were some issues with the IDE that caused it to
crash in certain scenarios.

It very much has an alpha feel.

I'm looking forward to seeing what a later version has in store.

------
rafaelvasco
Looking forward to this. Inspired by C#. Compiles to native binaries, no GC,
custom allocator support, memory leak detection, hot compilation etc. Lots of
neat features for sure;

------
ozguroz
Feels like C# to native ;) will give a try

